# 2005 chevy 2500hd was over heating assistance plz



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Currently plowing with above vehicle, first time plowing with it purchased used from gm dealer 80,000 miles.

I plowed 3 places and was driving back all under 45mph shirt distances. I notice temp creep up toward 260 the max. I pulled over shut things down everything appeared fine. Let it sit started again within 2 miles same thing and engine overheating warnings come across the DIC.

Shut down wait try again starts to do the same. I pull over to turn around then right back to normal 210 and message board warning is gone. I drive several miles to next spot and plowed it no problems. 


Any thoughts please??? I called my father in law as his truck is my back up he thought thermostatic may of stuck open.

It's been about 1 hour and no more problems. Going to park it and wait till storm is over but obviously this is on my mind should it occur at 3am on


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Four things could be your problem. Stopped up radiator, stuck thermostat, degraded antifreeze or poor air flow caused by your blade. Drain and flush your radiator. Replace thermostat and fill coolant system with new antifreeze. If you still have a problem. Change the adjustment of the plow for driving down the road.

I just remembered something. By all means replace your radiator cap. Over the years they can lose the ability to hold pressure. Higher coolant pressure keeps the coolant at a higher pointing point.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you I just parked it and will wait for storm to finish. After it corrected itself it never went above 210 again.

Also this evening I have noticed my outside temp is way off on mirror. It says I'm plowing in 60 degree weather I'd bet it is related if that may help. 

I will have dealer do all aforementioned, hopefully I can get through the night when the storm is over.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

The fan clutch is known to go bad. But symptoms would slightly different


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you hear the fan when you accelerate? It should be pretty loud.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

I would bet it's your fan clutch. Same thing has happened to me. DON'T buy an aftermarket one STAY with OE. Don't make the same mistake I did.

If you can stop your fan with a rag or glove on your hand while the truck is running at idle the fan clutch is no good.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

searay220;1883232 said:


> I would bet it's your fan clutch. Same thing has happened to me. DON'T buy an aftermarket one STAY with OE. Don't make the same mistake I did.
> 
> If you can stop your fan with a rag or glove on your hand while the truck is running at idle the fan clutch is no good.


Thanks after doing a bunch of searching that sounds like a very common problem. I'm heading back out in about 1/2 an hour and hopefully I can finish the night. I'll keep the plow just off the ground while driving.

Although I've had several other GM trucks and could drive around with the plow in any position and it did not bother the temp.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

My truck overheated once because I was moving a friends plow and couldn't get it to adjust because the plow was a two plug and the truck a three plug.That was 3 years ago and haven't had a problem since.It could be the plow causing not enough airflow to the radiator.I would try that then fan clutch is probably next


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

TMLGC;1882869 said:


> Also this evening I have noticed my outside temp is way off on mirror. It says I'm plowing in 60 degree weather I'd bet it is related if that may help.


Unrelated. The sensor is mounted behind grill, plow blocks airflow to it, so it is picking up engine bay heat.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Fan clutch,and new fan, clogged radiator internally and externally.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Good news is I finished my route. It started doing the same thing again 3-4 times. I pulled over dropped the plow and let it idle while revving engine with heat blasting and the temp would go down.

Thank you all I will bring it to Weirs GMC next week and will update what they find.


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

Fan clutch. It's a chevy thing


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Buy a delco fan clutch


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

lilweeds;1886692 said:


> Buy a delco fan clutch


Thanks it's at the local GM dealer now where I bought it. I did what searay said today after driving across town and getting the truck up to temp without the plow on. I put a glove on and was able to completely stop the fan with very little effort/pressure. All pointing to the fan clutch. Seems to be a easy fix.


----------



## woody617 (Feb 19, 2014)

I had the same problem, tied everything possible even drilled a bigger hole in themostate . Both myself and mechanics couldn't think what it could be , the owner of the shop came over reached in and spun then fan like it was nothing then I started the truck and he stopped the fan with his bare hand and said it was a clutch fan never had the problem again .


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep. I had it happen to me last year. Had to buy the specific tool to hold the pulley because it was stuck on there pretty good.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you all! Weirs GMC just called said it was in fact the fan clutch and that they ordered a "new updated one" sounded like a common problem and the new version should last better.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

I put electric fans on my 03 they work really good


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

That sure was it. Just did a partial route, raining here with warmer temps than before and temp never went above 210 and tranny temp never went above 150. Drove with the plow all the way up no problems.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nothing like success. Now you just need some white stuff.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

*Fan clutch*



djagusch;1882872 said:


> The fan clutch is known to go bad. But symptoms would slightly different


Had a 04 2500 HD, had same problems, replaced fan clutch, problem gone, Gm is aware of this problem, fixed them when still in warranty if you beitched.


----------



## VLbuildsIN (Apr 9, 2014)

What is the part number on the updated fan clutch? I have the same issue with my truck when on the highway with the plow on.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

VLbuildsIN;1902508 said:


> What is the part number on the updated fan clutch? I have the same issue with my truck when on the highway with the plow on.


Unknown if it is the part# or just in house computer codes from GM dealer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

k1768;1883257 said:


> Unrelated. The sensor is mounted behind grill, plow blocks airflow to it, so it is picking up engine bay heat.


related. 
why is the sensor being subjected to the heat from the engine bay?

the plow creates a low pressure bubble behind the plow drawing the heat forward and out of the engine bay.

This leads to poor air flow and overheating.

lowering the plow (not carrying it lifted all the way up)
and angling it to the side your air intake is for your engine will also help it to get some cold air to it.

and that new fan clutch should help too.Thumbs Up.

What gear do you plow in?


----------

